# Query re adult dependant of contributory OAP.



## STEINER (3 Apr 2012)

Adult dependant under 66 years old weekly payment is €153.50

over 66 years old payment increases to €206.30 pw

Does the payment automatically increase when the adult dependant turns 66 or does pensioner need to contact dept of social protection?


----------



## gipimann (3 Apr 2012)

Age-related increases are automatic.   There should be no need for either side to make contact, unless the Dept want to carry out a review of means of the Adult Dependant (which will depend on how long ago one was done).


----------



## STEINER (3 Apr 2012)

gipimann said:


> Age-related increases are automatic.   There should be no need for either side to make contact, unless the Dept want to carry out a review of means of the Adult Dependant (which will depend on how long ago one was done).



thanks gipimann


----------



## Gervan (3 Apr 2012)

Is it possible to opt for the adult dependant over 66 rather than a contribution-based pension which would be €30 a week less? 
This is where a spouse started working at a young age, stayed at home to raise the family (before home-maker credits) then went back to employment at a mature age, thus having a low average. 
Would be entitled to a partial pension based on own contributions, but is seemingly being penalised relative to a spouse who had never worked at all. Seems very wrong.


----------



## gipimann (4 Apr 2012)

Yes, both options should be calculated (own contibutory pension vs adult dependant on spouse/partner's pension) and the more favourable rate is paid to the customer.


----------



## browtal (4 Apr 2012)

Hi Gervan,
The dept.  will give you whichever benefit is largest. Dont be afraid to contact them or go to your local Citizens Information Centre, they will help you complete the necessary forms. Browtal


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Apr 2012)

Gervan

The adult dependent portion of the Contributory Pension is *means tested *so if that adult dependent has income and/or savings in her own right, or joint savings with her spouse they will be included in the means test.  This could be a reason for claiming her own part pension which would not be means tested.

There are several anomalies in the pension system which are beginning to be improved


----------



## Gervan (5 Apr 2012)

Thanks Black Sheep, I'll have to check on that. I know she doesn't have personal savings. If the husband has all savings in his name (always has had) I presume they are not considered joint?


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Apr 2012)

His savings are *not* relevant in this case as he will not be means tested, and the means test for her is fairly generous. She is allowed means of E100.00 (which translates into savings of up to E59,000.00) before any reduction is made in her dependent allowance.

Property other than PPR in her own or joint names would be treated as savings or investments.

Has she obtained a record of contributions from SW in order to calculate accurately


----------



## Gervan (6 Apr 2012)

Thanks Black Sheep. She has a record from SW which is not absolutely correct. There are two years they have down as no contributions when these were paid, but even including the 2 years she wouldn't get out of the 15-19 average bracket. 
She feels it's very wrong that she has effectively earned no benefit from paying her contributions over the years.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Apr 2012)

Agreed, she and very many others.


----------

